

Autocorrect Java IntelliJ Plugin - xyclos
https://eddy.systems/

======
wicke
Also check out the short demo video here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PrShZcaR98&rel=0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PrShZcaR98&rel=0)

